# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Problemy z nerkami a szpital ?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
od lipca mam złe wyniki moczu.Mam 20 lat. Choruję na anemię z powodu niedoboru żelaza, leukopenie, niedoczynność tarczycy oraz hashimoto. Poniżej podaję wyniki moczu, w nawiasach zakres referencyjny.

Badanie z lipca:

Badanie ogólne :

Barwa: j.Żółta
Przejrzystość : przejrzysty 
Ciężar właściwy : 1,019 g/ml (1,015 - 1,025)
pH: 6,0 ( 5,0-8,0)
Leukocyty: 25 leuk./ul (ujemny)
Azotyny : ujemny
Białko : 25 mg/ dl ( ujemny)
Glukoza:w normie
Ciała ketonowe: ujemny
Urobilinogen : w normie
Bilirubina: ujemny
Erytrocyty : ujemny

Osad - badanie cytometryczne:
Nabłonki płaskie : 17,5 /ul ( <20),  3 wpw (0-4)
Krwinki białe : 37,9 /ul (<20), 7 wpw (0-5)
Krwinki czerwone : 2,1 /ul (<10), 0 wpw (0-2)
Bakterie : 2051,9 /ul (<130), 369 wpw (0-24)
Pasma śluzu: 0,54 / ul (<10), pojedyncze wpw

W sierpniu badanie USG wykazało izolowane poszerzenie pojedynczego kielicha grupy górnej w nerce prawej do 5 mm. 
Lekarka kazała zrobić posiew moczu, który wyszedł ujemny.
Zapisała mi Amotax, który brałam 2x dziennie przez tydzień. 

We wrześniu zrobiłam kolejne badanie moczu wyniki poniżej.

Badanie ogólne moczu:
Barwa: żółta
Przejrzystość : przejrzysty
Ciężar właściwy : 1,022 (1,015-1,025)
pH: 5 (5-8)
Leukocyty : 500 leuk./ul ( ujemny)
Azotyny: ujemny
Białko : ujemny
Glukoza : w normie
Ciała ketonowe : 5 mg/dl ( ujemny)
Urobilinogen: w normie
Bilirubina: ujemny
Erytrocyty: 10 erytr./ul (ujemny)

Osad badanie cytometryczne:
Nabłonki płaskie : 23,4 /ul (<20), 4 wpw (0-4)
Krwinki białe : 261,3 /ul (<20), 47 wpw (0-5)
Krwinki czerwone : 13 /ul (<10), 2wpw (0-2)
Bakterie : 4506,7 /ul (<130), 811 wpw (0-24)
Pasma śluzu : 2,32 /ul (<10), wpw pojedyncze 

Kreatynina 0,85, norma <0,9.
Posiew moczu znowu wyszedł ujemny. 
W badaniu krwi mam zaniżony poziom % neutrocytów. 
Od wczoraj zaczęłam odczuwać bóle w okolicy nerek. Mam problem z poruszaniem się. Boli mnie także jama brzuszna głownie w okolicy trzustki oraz żołądka. Mam nudnosci oraz stany podgorączkowe.
Wizytę u urologa  mam dopiero na grudzień.
Chciałabym się dowiedzieć jak dalej postępować czy konieczna jest wizyta w szpitalu?

----------


## Patryk86

Witam. Niepotrzebnie został przepisany ten antybiotyk. Badanie bakteriologiczne nie potwierdziło infekcji, zatem było to leczenie empiryczne. Zanieczyszczenie moczu śluzem szyjkowym, na przykład w okresie okołowulacyjnym zawsze powoduje fałszywe zawyżenie leukocytów w moczu. Mocz powinien zostać pobrany po dokładnym umyciu i niewycieraniu ręcznikiem okolicy cewki moczowej. Opisane objawy - stany podgorączkowe, nudności, bóle w jamie brzusznej nie muszą mieć związku z nerkami. Niemniej jednak warto udać się na badanie ginekologiczne, wykonać USG ginekologiczne. Jeżeli wyniki będą prawidłowe, lekarz może pokusić się o oligobiopsję nerki i cystoskopię, wtedy wizyta w szpitalu będzie konieczna na czas badania (1-2 dni). Wcześniej warto oddać mocz do badania cytologicznego. Pozdrawiam

----------

